# new find



## compur (Aug 1, 2009)

A Regula RM:







If you like German rangefinder cameras (like me) but don't like spending
lots of money (also like me) you might like some of the models that came
from the German Regula-Werk factory in the 1950s-60s.  This Regula RM
has rangefinder focusing and an uncoupled meter.  The lens is a Steinheil
Cassar-S 45mm/2.8 but it was also available with a Zeiss Tessar and a 
few other lenses. 

Regulas were considered lower priced alternatives to the more prestigious
models from Zeiss, Voigtlander, German Kodak, etc. but they are well made
with capable lenses.  Much of the cost savings is due to the aluminum
bodies they used which remind me of some of the aluminum Argus cameras 
but the fit and finish of the Regula seems much better and more durable. The 
noncorrosive quality of aluminum really pays off after 50 years and you often 
find Regulas like this one that look nearly like new.

Regulas are not particularly sought after by collectors (yet) so the cost is low.
Models like this one in working condition can often be found for $10-$20
or so. There were also a couple of Regula models with interchangeable lenses
which are hard to find in the USA and would normally cost quite a bit more.


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 2, 2009)

Sweet! The anodized aluminium finish is called Eloxal and it's supposed to be harder than steel. Unfortunately that's just a marketing ploy on the part of the King family and not a reality. However, it's a  very pretty finish. There were some other Regulas like the Citalux which had golden anodized finish and brown leatherette. 

'Grats on the nice find.


----------



## christopher walrath (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks like a crossbred Zeiss Ikon/Light-O-Matic.  Great find (as usual).


----------



## terri (Aug 3, 2009)

Mitica100 said:


> Sweet! The anodized aluminium finish is called Eloxal and it's supposed to be harder than steel. Unfortunately that's just a marketing ploy on the part of the King family and not a reality. However, it's a very pretty finish. There were some other Regulas like the Citalux which had golden anodized finish and brown leatherette.
> 
> 'Grats on the nice find.


Interesting!    I was going to comment on that smooth luster of a finish even before I read this.    Sure makes the camera look good.    :thumbup:    Spotless!

Congrats on the find, Compur!


----------



## dinodan (Aug 3, 2009)

Very handsome and purposeful-looking.  Great find!


----------



## compur (Aug 3, 2009)

danke


----------



## christopher walrath (Aug 4, 2009)

nanke ;p


----------

